# Premarin Cream



## spartina (Feb 17, 2002)

I started using Premarin cream, I'd have to look at the tube to see the dosage, twice weekly for atrophic vaginitis and urinary burning and frequency. It's helped, I think. But my dr. said to be careful because it can "stop working" if you use too much.Has this ever happened to you? Anyone know about this? Dr. has moved out of town and I am scheduled to see a new one next week.Any help appreciated!!!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I don't know what he meant by that statment that it could stop working. I use Estrace cream (bioidentical estrogen cream) for vaginal atrophy and it has worked wonders. I've used it for over a year now.


----------

